# turbo w/nitrous



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I was wondering if its possible to run nitrous with a turbo on an sr20. I know if you have a turbo you really dont need nitrous but can it be done?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I think it can be done, just talk to a racing shop and ask them for specific safety issues that are involved, but it can be done, probably. I don't know if it's advisable though.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

The service manager at my dealership has a t28 on his 91. He just got back his JWT ecu with a 35 shot up to 5500. It was only up to 3500 before but it ran well.
We'll see if it blows up now. He just can't leave that boost knob alone.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

if you do, you MUST add water injection, or seriously risk detonation, on TWO accounts!


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

He just bought a DET block so I don't think he would mind if it did.
I keep telling him to dump the NO2 and get a bigger turbo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Running a 50 shot works great on a turbo application "if" you pull some timing out when you use it. MSD makes a timing retard box that is activated when you use your NO2. Timing and proper jetting are the most important things when running it or BOOM. You should also get a window switch from MSD that shuts it on and off at a certain RPM, this will also allow it to be more safe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

If you install a dry shot NOS kit into a turbo car, will it give you the low end power you need at that moment to help the turbo spool faster? I was just wondering...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

I would never run a dry nitrous kit unless you have a programmable computer to change the injector pulse width to compensate for the NO2, and or a rising rate fuel pressure regulator. If you want more take off from the line, get a two step and set it at 4500 rpm. This will allow boost to build off the line and you can launch under 6-7lbs of boost. Better have slicks though. If you just want more power run a 50 shot wet. It is safer than a dry shot and more efficient. Run a timer or boost shut off switch though so you want leave it on all the time.

My opinion only.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Hmmm... well I know this is off topic, but my friend has an AWD Talon Tsi and he installed a bigger turbo, I think its custom. And he doesn't like the turbo lag and so he said he's going to install a NOS kit to compensate the lag.

I asked about a Timer and Regulator. Well he has a regulator, but he says he doesn't need a timer. I dunno... he thinks the dry shot will work better for him, but my knowledge of NOS is little.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Does he just want to elliminate lag off the line? The dry kit will probably work fine if he has enough fuel. I just prefer a wet kit to be safe. Again, if he wants boost off the line and it is a 5 speed get a two-step. You can use it with NO2 as well, and launching a car with 6lbs of boost is uncomparable to NO2. It hits just as hard, and you do not have to fill the bottle every week.

Again just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

It's kind of funny why he all of a sudden wants NOS in his car. I was driving my cousin's CRX and I saw my friend on the street. He revved his engine and I started to laugh, because he knows I don't race, plus this isn't my car.

NEwayz, he just installed a custom turbo and he wanted to test it out. Okay, my cousin's CRX was pretty slow, because he said my SER could beat it. And so I decided to race off of just 1st gear with him and we took off. I sped away from him for some odd reason, then after 1st I laughed and went home.

He doesn't like the lag, but I think its more because of his starts.


----------



## E-MAN (Oct 14, 2003)

INSTEAD OF INJECTING NITROUS DIRECTLY INTO THE MOTOR AN EASIER AND SAFER WAY MIGHTBE TO SPRAY IT ONT


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yes, you can run nitrous with a turbo setup. a lot of people run a small shot, 40 or 50 to help out with a "big" turbo. it also has an "intercooling" effect that helps out with charge temps. IMO, if i where going to use nitrous, i would spray it in the charge air stream rather than on a intercooler.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

my moto-"Bottles are for babies."
But, if you want one, i agree with turbosentra and would go with the wet kit, and u shouldnt spay it direct in the engine, spray it after the intercooler and after the blow off valve, into the air flow.
$0.02


----------



## tilleys99 (Oct 21, 2003)

Im installing a wet kit on my turboed 92 se-r this week and hoping for some low to mid 12s, so far i got a [email protected] 12 psi without nos.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Could a two-stage device be concocted to spray directly into the engine from idle to boost to compensate for lag then shift over to different nozzles to spray into the air charge for a cooling effect after a certain RPM? It seemed like such a simple idea. Maybe I'm nutz.


----------

